
Signs That Silicon Valley's Tech Bubble Is Bursting - nopinsight
http://www.forbes.com/sites/petercohan/2015/10/11/4-signs-that-silicon-valleys-tech-bubble-is-bursting/
======
nopinsight
With layoffs by Twitter and Snapchat going on as well, this article seems
worth discussing about.

Signs detailed in the article:

1\. IPO market is screeching to a halt.

2\. Tourists are taking the bus out of Silicon Valley. (Tourists --> mutual
funds, hedge funds, other institutions that are not experts in helping grow
tech startups.)

3\. Money-losing startups are over-valued.

4\. Private companies are aggressively sweetening the pot to attract fresh
capital.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
A lot of people have been calling bubble for years. What brought on the pop at
this precise moment?

~~~
karmajunkie
While I think the article makes a pretty good argument, i don't think the pop
is quite here yet. I went through the first dot com bubble pop, and it was a
bloodbath. This one won't be nearly as bad (I hope) but things are going to
get a lot worse than they are now if this is a legit bubble and it pops.

